

Inmates sentenced to 37 years of solitary for using Facebook - zkhalique
http://thefreethoughtproject.com/south-carolina-inmate-sentenced-37-years-solitary-facebooking/

======
zkhalique
Someone should write an app to make all the accesses happen on one day. Better
yet, have an internal social networking system.

